# Natural cheaps to deal with body odor



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

I personaly dont like using pit stick *deodorant* because of the unatural shit that goes into making it, i often travel, couch surf, and cant get access to a daily shower, and i sweat alot. Whats a natural cheap way to deal with underam and general body odor?


----------



## Bedheadred

I use Jason tea tree deodorant. I also make my own spray from patchouli and lavender oils that I mix with lavender. I basically smell like a hippie fuck all the time. And use wet wipes when I don't have shower access. Tea tree oil is awesome because it fights bacteria, like the underarm kind so you could probably even apply it straight to your armpits if you wanted. As far as staying clean, the best way to clean armpits is not with soap, but just with warm water. Soap can get rid of the natural bacterias that help you to not sweat/smell.


----------



## Pope Fnordarious V

Baking soda is cheap a cheap and effective deodorant, although I've only ever used it after a shower so idk how it handles already-stanky pits. But at least for clean pits, if you just rub like a half-teaspoon of baking soda with a little bit of water into each pit, it'll keep them odorless for 24+ hours. Fyi it might give your shirts pit-stains after a while if that's something you're worried about.

And as for general body hygiene, I've made a cheap portable shower. It's a 1 gallon Arizona ice tea bottle (the ones with the handles). I have two caps for it: one regular cap for carrying drinking water, and one cap that I poked a bunch of holes into using a heated metal rod (screwdriver + lighter) which functions perfectly as a shower head. Fill it with water, lift above you, and squeeze. You can even loop a rope through the handle and tie it to a branch so you don't have to hold a gallon of water over your head haha.


----------



## Kim Chee

Body odor is in itself natural, aside from inhaling it and enjoying the aroma I am unable to come up with another more natural way to deal with it.

If you think you are offending others, I recommend using paper towels, bar soap and a little water. After you use those things you can raise your arms and even sniff for yourself that you do smell beautiful.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Salt. Sand or dirt (@ the beach). Essential oils. Rubbing herbs in your pits (sage etc.) Even burning a smudge stick around you and your clothes. Or putting nice smelling herbs in your campfire.


----------



## creature

i like the baking soda.. & the showerhead idea.. imma gonna try it!!

i usually use diluted chlorine tabs (bleach concentrate from the laundry section).

M7X is right, though.. at least as far as armpits go.. a little body odor isn't too bad.. for me it's when my butt & feet really get out of control.. i dun like smelling like cheese..

the chlorine tabs also double up as a disinfect & purifier, though there's a lot to be said about caution..

2 tabs *generaly* make a qt of bleach, so you only need a tiny bit of powder to make the bath/shower water antiseptic.

chlorine is a straight element, also.. not purely natural as often considered, but 'chlorophyl', right? chloro referes both to the color & chemical present in the compound.. & salt is sodium chloride.

the shit is dangerous, but not a complex phenol or benzine..

oils are def nice..
i like tea tree myself..

the baking soda is good for lots of stuff, too, & is pretty damn gentle.. it probably works by being a desicant & an alkli base.. bacterian generaly have limits to their Ph tolerance..


----------



## Kim Chee

I'm not sure how baking soda would work in the comfort department. As an odor neutralizer, great, but doesn't that stuff abrade more than the salt in sweat? 

I guess if you're loafin' around, cool.

Getchyer ass under a backpack and see how it grinds you.






creature said:


> .. at least as far as armpits go.. a little body odor isn't too bad.. for me it's when my butt & feet really get out of control.. i dun like smelling like cheese..



Yeah, huge difference between pits and ass smells.


----------



## Brother X

If you're in an area where there is citrus fruit, that works. Especially grapefruit. Just cut it in half and rub it all over.


----------



## MirandaLeigh

I use lemons! Smells great and kills bacteria...also slowly bleaches skin..which is kinda cool.


----------



## EphemeralStick

MirandaLeigh said:


> I use lemons! Smells great and kills bacteria...also slowly bleaches skin..which is kinda cool.


Ooooooo I might try that one.


----------



## creature

interesting...
i was gonna suggest garlic as a topical anticeptic, but....


----------



## Odin

You could probably make a decent poultice with garlice and lemon... and some other herbs or whatnot. I'm don't know about it but would like to learn a bit.
I read somewhere the other week that a old remedy from some english text that involved wine and specific ingrediats for a wound... was found to kill off a huge proportion of those new MRSA/superbug infections.
That is off topic but yea natural remedies... Chappie like.
Oh and for lot of stuff just dollar store body powder is nice as well.. cheap and has menthol in it... though I don't know if the zinc oxide is a problem.
If you are a bit grimey just powerder your parts and yourself... it will absorbe sweat/grease/dirt...You won't be crazy clean but if your gonna shower later that day or soon it's a bit of a relief.


EDIT: you can wiki or google zinc and zinc oxide... seems fine and has a biological and natural history of use..


----------



## milkhauler

Yeah Odin...Theres an Iranian guy who claims to have gone 60 yrs without a bath. He also smokes dried l animal shit. Roflmao!! 

I think he had some regime with dusting himself. 

 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...l-faeces-whip-mean-decomposed-porcupine.html


----------



## milkhauler

.....


----------



## Odin

Nothing like a Bit of fresh powder... 







Before A loVely day what a Lovely day.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Odin said:


> EDIT: you can wiki or google zinc and zinc oxide... seems fine and has a biological and natural history of use..



I take zinc sulfate as a dietary supplement. Its supposed to help with a lot of things generally boosts the immune system. It can leave a metallic taste in the mouth tho.
Not entirely sure about zinc oxide used topically but it probably isn't harmful.

Edit: actually I'm pretty sure its in that cream that lifeguards put on their nose.


----------



## Odin

Fox Spirit said:


> I take zinc sulfate as a dietary supplement. Its supposed to help with a lot of things generally boosts the immune system. It can leave a metallic taste in the mouth tho.
> Not entirely sure about zinc oxide used topically but it probably isn't harmful.
> 
> Edit: actually I'm pretty sure its in that cream that lifeguards put on their nose.



I haven't heard of the supplement, interesting I'll look into it. 

FOr zinc oxide I have this excerpt from wiki:


> Zinc compounds were probably used by early humans, in processed and unprocessed forms, as a paint or medicinal ointment, but their composition is uncertain. The use of _pushpanjan_, probably zinc oxide, as a salve for eyes and open wounds, is mentioned in the Indian medical text the Charaka Samhita, thought to date from 500 BC or before.[42] Zinc oxide ointment is also mentioned by the Greek physician Dioscorides (1st century AD.)[43] Avicenna mentions zinc oxide in _The Canon of Medicine_ (1025 AD), which mentioned it as a preferred treatment for a variety of skin conditions, including skin cancer. Though it is no longer used for treating skin cancer, it is still widely used to treat a variety of other skin conditions, in products such as baby powder and creams against diaper rashes, calamine cream, anti-dandruff shampoos, and antiseptic ointments.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Ah the many uses of zinc.
Well at least used topically..

Something I figure out once when suffering from a sever allergy attack is that chicken is rich in zinc hence the use of chicken soup. Especially when the bones are boiled into the broth (also rich zinc and other minerals.)
Also because the minerals are boiled into a fluid it makes it easier for your body to absorb the minerals.

So eat yor chickn soup..


----------



## linno

I really like Thai stone, its a piece of mineral salt that you wet and rub under your pits...you still sweat but it does kill odor. I would rub on a few inches beyond my pits since its totally clear for extra protection. Drinking lots of water and eating fruits and vegetables will detox you and your odor won't stink as much. I've heard rubbing grass, or basically any green herb or plant with chlorophyll works. Totally free. 
Beware anti perspiranT. if I have to use it, I have weird results..anxiety hot flashes irritability. ...cause you are sealing In your sweat, sweating is detoxing...anti perspirant = poison


----------



## linno

Oh yeah and one Thai stone will last you a lifetime


----------



## salxtina

A guy I worked on a farm with swore by just rubbing half a lime under his arms in the morning.... and he didn't stink! ^_^ The crushed sage/lavender leaves sound pretty good too, think I should give that one a try.


----------



## Slingshot Collective

One of the little things that I think has improved my life over the last eight or so months has been making my own deodorant. I’ve experimented with a few different recipes, but am currently doing this:

1 table spoon of baking soda to 1 table spoon of organic coconut oil, smooshing them together and adding about 8 drops of tea tree oil per ½ cup or so.

Not exactly science; since fall I’ve only been places where the coconut oil is solid at room temperatures, and I refuse to heat to work with it more easily. And I keep having to abandon supplies, and just trying to make sure my jar is full before I leave, so I’m half assing it like I always do. SOUTH SIDE!


----------



## Sleepy

Steal a bottle of witch hazel and dab your pits when they get smelly. You can also use vinegar!


----------



## jaws

Scrub your armpits and your doodad with sand.

Alot of people's problem is that they are in the inbetween dirty phase. Clean people smell good, inbetweener people smell bad and then people develope their own ecosystem.
If you have dreadlocks, you know what I mean. They smell bad and then eventually smell like dirt.


----------



## Nomadic Wolf

linno said:


> Oh yeah and one Thai stone will last you a lifetime



Where does one obtain a Thai stone?


----------



## shea

you could eat less onions and garlic and go vegan. then your sweat will smell like nothing


----------



## fallingseastar

Apple cider vinegar once every like 3 days is dopee.


----------



## fallingseastar

shea said:


> you could eat less onions and garlic and go vegan. then your sweat will smell like nothing


wtf


----------



## lone wolf

fallingseastar said:


> Apple cider vinegar once every like 3 days is dopee.


i used this before when i ran out of the poison stick. works well...

lately i been going without anything. honestly like the smell of B.O. better than perfume/cologne. as long as you wash daily nobody should notice unless they snuggle up with you.


----------

